# [Solved] Cannot insert kernel module

## The_Document

I tried to modprobe kvm-amd and I got 

```
modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'kvm_amd': Operation not supported
```

Here is kernel config 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/O137tEncyq3h9X4oqaJu/Last edited by The_Document on Thu Feb 08, 2018 1:10 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help these:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1201092

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=978608

 :Question: 

----------

## The_Document

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Can help these:
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1201092
> 
> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=978608
> ...

 

Its stupid qemu even asks anything about that module because I tried a kernel were its was BUILT IN yet same nonsence error. Perhaps there are workarounds? I would rather have it built in but qemu still asks for a module. It now works and qemu works with the module loaded.

----------

